# Problem (or am I imagining it)?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At home the other night I thougt the first post on a new page was not being displayed until a second post was made. However I came to the conclusion I had imagined this.

Today at the office I have the same problem. On the "bigot" post I am unable to see the last post.

I am using XP/IE6 on both PC's

Please tell me I am not going mad


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you're not.

but you know that now! 

well spotted that man!


----------

